
13 Of the Best Linux Tutorials and OpenCourseWare on the Web - denglish
http://degreedirectory.org/articles/13_Of_the_Best_Linux_Tutorials_and_OpenCourseWare_on_the_Web.html
======
adldesigner
Thanks a lot for posting link!

~~~
denglish
No worries, glad you like. I thought it'd be a useful one for others when I
stumbled across it - I've bookmarked it for my own future Linux reference.

